# Simple timer with two functions



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For no power, you need pneumatic timers. Agastat was always the big player in those. They're constructed with a bellows type affair inside, and the timing is actually more like a metering valve. For on delay and off delay in the same pneumatic timer, they're called a "double headed" timer. 

Don't you have battery power in your transfer switch cabinet anyhow?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> For no power, you need pneumatic timers. Agastat was always the big player in those. They're constructed with a bellows type affair inside, and the timing is actually more like a metering valve. For on delay and off delay in the same pneumatic timer, they're called a "double headed" timer.
> 
> Don't you have battery power in your transfer switch cabinet anyhow?


Yes, that's why I am willing to go with a 12vdc timer. I have just started figuring on how to do this in my head and it is evolving rapidly.

I haven't been here in awhile, it's nice to see you posting again.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

Why not just use an iDEC smart relay and program it however you'd like


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

psgama said:


> Why not just use an iDEC smart relay and program it however you'd like


I don't know much about smart relays, zelios, plc's, etc.

I would like it to be as simple, reliable, and inexpensive as possible.

I was just hoping someone would know offhand a model of timer that will perform two functions in the same operation. I'm sure it's out there I just have a hard time with the charts, as well there are many models and it is not always clear all the ways they can be made to work.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

https://www.marshbellofram.com/auto.../multi-range-multi-function-timer-model-328e/


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If I understand your question this document 

http://www.macromatic.com/blog/relays/understanding-time-delay-relay-functions 

has a good summary and what you want is the 

"ON DELAY/ TRUE OFF DELAY"


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

To be clear.
I am asking for a timer that operates on 12 VDC. 
It will have a signal input.
When the signal is applied it will start timing.
When the time is up the contacts change state.
When the signal is removed it will again begin timing.
When the time is up the contacts will return to normal.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

OK, then it must be the ON/OFF DELAY


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

splatz said:


> OK, then it must be the ON/OFF DELAY


Sorry, my last post sounds really dickish. That is the configuration I need. Thank you


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

farlsincharge said:


> Sorry, my last post sounds really dickish. That is the configuration I need. Thank you


No worries, I didn't take it that way. Sometimes you have to type slow for me


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually, what you want is a delay on make, and a delay on break timer. If you want to keep it simple, I'd install two separate timers. Then you could simply set the timing with the dip switches. I usually use Time Mark relays. 360 & 361 ? You would need continuous power for these.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just google a dual time delay relay ..


----------

